# posted picks



## Blackie54 (Sep 15, 2014)

Using wife's computer to post picks, mine won't work.


----------



## BenfukD (Sep 15, 2014)

dont look like wifes works either...:rofl:


----------



## Locked (Sep 15, 2014)

Blackie54 said:


> Using wife's computer to post picks, mine won't work.



I am thinking the computer is not the problem. Let me see if I can dig up the How to post pics thread for you.


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 1, 2016)

:yeahthat::clap:





BenfukD said:


> dont look like wifes works either...:rofl:


----------

